# back-triceps,chest biceps



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i know training the back with triceps and chest with biceps seems to be a rather common routine with a many of us. however, the past couple of sessions i thought i'd try chest with triceps and back with biceps (on separate days). i can honestly say that i've never had a better work out. i find that my triceps and biceps feel so much fuller. anyone else find this works better for them?


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

This would happen because you are working the isolated muscle after it has been triggered in the compound movements? Are you lifting the same weight at same reps etc when working say back with biceps?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I always got the impression the more popular routine has always been back/bis chest/tris?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

weight has gone up slightly...i used to find that when working say back and triceps, i used to have to work extra hard to get the same pump as i'm getting now...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I do may back and bi's on the same day then tri's on a shoulder day, I find I get a better pump doing it that way.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate doing chest, shoulders & tri's/back & bi's routine because i never feel i'm able to hit the tri's and bi's enough, not only that a 7 day rest for the smaller muscle goups it too much imo.

The 3 way split i like to do is

chest, bi's & tri's

legs

Shoulders & back (arms worked indirectly here)

:beer:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Peter V said:


> I always got the impression the more popular routine has always been back/bis chest/tris?


 Agreed


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i usually traing chest/tri's , back/bi's, shoulders/legs


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Do a search for Mike Mentzers 3 way split

Chest & back

Legs

Shoulders and arms

reasons explained better that i can or be bothered to lol. The reason i modified it slightly is because i found doing chest and back a little too much. I must add that the focus of this routine is muscle growth for bodybuling


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Peter V said:


> I always got the impression the more popular routine has always been back/bis chest/tris?


Just because its popular doesnt means its right...

Gotta try new things all the time and find what works for you.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Personally I train triceps with shoulders and biceps with chest. Back has to be done by itself as my arms are fvcked after training back, All the rowing I assume.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> I hate doing chest, shoulders & tri's/back & bi's routine because i never feel i'm able to hit the tri's and bi's enough, not only that a 7 day rest for the smaller muscle goups it too much imo.
> 
> The 3 way split i like to do is
> 
> ...


If you've trained your chest hard enough with compounds then your tri's should be half fried by the time you get to them,thus not needing a lot of work to finish them off.

Also in most peoples conventional routine your small muscle groups generally arent getting 7 days rest,most will train shoulders on seperate day from chest,that hits the tri's hard too (or it should if you were using enough intensity)a lot of people train biceps on chest day and train back seperately,your bi's get hammered on back day,you see what i mean?

In actuality if your giving it all you've got when training virtually your whole body will get hit on any given day that your training.

It's only recently i have gone from training each bodypart once every 10 days to once every 8 days,and it has to be said,my arms are fkn massive.



mrmasive said:


> Do a search for Mike Mentzers 3 way split
> 
> Chest & back
> 
> ...


You'll find the reason mentzer was able to perform such a condensed routine was because he was able to muster up intensity in his workouts the rest of us believe we are using,but are coming no where close.

Personally i do tri's with chest and bi's with delts


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i see wht ur talking bout bro.,its apulling/pushin concept,..u take the pullin muscles 2gether,like back and bieceos,or even hamstring n bieceps,..and da pushing once 2gether,chest and triceps,or quads and triceps,tried it for amonth ,did well 4 me


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

weeman said:


> If you've trained your chest hard enough with compounds then your tri's should be half fried by the time you get to them,thus not needing a lot of work to finish them off.
> 
> Also in most peoples conventional routine your small muscle groups generally arent getting 7 days rest,most will train shoulders on seperate day from chest,that hits the tri's hard too (or it should if you were using enough intensity)a lot of people train biceps on chest day and train back seperately,your bi's get hammered on back day,you see what i mean?


Totally agree. i modified the Mentzer 3 way split to train the tri's last on on chest day for a few reasons; chest & back was too much, by the time i get to tri's on said split i'm fcuked but as you say, and i have found out, they require little work after chest so it's a win win for me.

Yeah with most routines you aren't getting 7 days rest for the smaller body parts but the original question was referring to chest with tri's and back with bi's :cool2:



weeman said:


> In actuality if your giving it all you've got when training virtually your whole body will get hit on any given day that your training.
> 
> It's only recently i have gone from training each bodypart once every 10 days to once every 8 days,and it has to be said,my arms are fkn massive.
> 
> ...


i should have pointed out that i was suggesting the split and not the style of training because as you have said, most get no where close :lol:

To be fair, i'd rather do the following 4 way split

chest, rear delts & bi's

quads & hams

front, side delt & tri's

back & calves

instead of the 3 way

Chest, bi's & tri's

legs

shoulders & back

but my training partner works 2 on, 2 off, so we fit the whole body in a week when he is home (i'm nice like that you see :lol: )


----------

